# Show Me Your Run In Shelters



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to put up a small run in shelter in my field for my 2 horses.
I'm not sure of the dimensions I want, just big enough for them to get up under out of Tstorms, and such,..., 
12x16, maybe slightly larger, but SIMPLE with a roof,..., 
I have an enclosed barn so they have a permanent shelter, but this is more of a turn out shelter.
Something with a roof that I can let 2 horses and a hay feeder stand up under.

Would love to see pics of what others have.
Thanks:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

12'x16' seems a little small for two horses. Do they get along well enough to share a cramped space?


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> 12'x16' seems a little small for two horses.
> Do they get along well enough to share a cramped space?


LOL, I'm not intending to put any walls up, necessarily, just something with a roof for cover,..., 
and YES, they stand together, most days, in one of the 12x12 stalls I have in the barn.

This structure is going to be more of a temporary shelter/wind break in the pasture, 
not an actual shelter for them to live in.

I have a very nice barn that they live in:wink:


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump,..., Anybody have any pics they would like to share?
Thanks in advance:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I currently do not have any free standing run in sheds. My run is the overhang on my barn. 

I was drooling over these yesterday though.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^^^ Thatswhat I want!!!! I only have a 12x14 run in- and only one horse goes in. Its next to a large shade tree so one horse stands under that.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine (well BOs) looks like this but with three sides. 

12'Wx20'Lx10'H Round Horse Run-in-Shed


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 12 X 16 run-in and 2 stalls (12 X 10). That was the maximum length of the pre-built barn I could order to deliver. Run-in is more than enough for them both to stand (and even sleep at night, which they obviously do looking at smashed poop and poop patches on coat). However they live together since I got them (number of years already), so they are OK about each other. 

Here are some pics...

P.S. I don't keep stalls open (the bottom half), but we were in process of cleaning them therefore opened doors.


----------



## BeachGirl (Aug 5, 2011)

How about one of these animal shelters?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I have 3 different types to show you lol. The first one is a little addition to the side of the new barn. It just comes out over and hangs off and acts as a run in. 

The second on you can kind of see in the background and it's just a big box pretty much lol.

Then the third one is like a shed. It's soo cool, it has a little tack room, then a stall with a door on one side so it's closed in, then the other little stall has 2 doors on both sides..not sure why but i love that little shed. 

And sorry they aren't like direct pictures..I don't normally go out and take pictures of the sheds haha


----------

